# Wallaroo Snook



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

After being told by the doc yesterday that a bit more exercise was in order and that kayaking was not a bad workout, I needed no more invitation to spend more time on the yak. This is what I got to reward my efforts. 64cm snook as well as one undersize and a squid all on a troll with a Yo-zuri Crystal Minnow Deep Diver.

Yakabe.


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey occy,

Sadly he struck really hard but gave up the fight in about 30sec's. As far as eating they are good to eat fresh but apparently no good to freeze. I have been told they are great to smoke.

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done Yakabe - we have a spot close to Adelaide that produces fish in the 90 - 100cm range in about 5ft of water - good fun in shallow water!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

nice snook yakabe. they are tip-top if smoked fresh.

fisher, might have to hook up a bit of an outing if the snook are that big!


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey fisher,

Would love to get in amongst some that size. Yesterday was the first time I had caught snook and the first time I really had a go at them. I am hoping that they get bigger from here on in. Although 90 - 100cms sounds great.

water_baby

When I get some roof racks I would love to hook up for an outing with you Adelaide boys, madly saving for them, so hopefully soon. Maybe in the winter when the whiting are on you Adelaide fellas might like to have a crack around Wallaroo and maybe Riley for some early morning snapper.

Yakabe.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i spent wednesday at ardrossan casing the joint for likely spots, and an early mornin drive to wallaroo or pt riley isnt out of the question. its only an hour and a half!! give me a weeks notice and ill make sure the boss wont call on me


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

water_ baby,

Last year I was at Ardrossan around this time of year and saw 3 cracker school mulloway caught from the jetty in broad day light. At that time I did not know that 75cm was the limit, so could not work out why they where being thrown back. They must have been awful close to size. There must be bigger fellows about in the right places.

If you are in the area, send a PM for a fish. Just give me a days notice is all and I can tell you if I will be around.

Yakabe.


----------

